# VW TrackDaze event - See MaxR and others hit the track!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Last weekend we attended the East Coast Volkswagen Golf R event, in association with TrackDaze, at Summit Point Raceway in WV. Volkswagen invited us to bring the BFG MaxR to experience a fun filled track day even with many enthusiasts in the community. The field mainly consisted of Volkswagen Golf Rs, R32s as well as MK5/MK6 GTI and GLIs. VWVortex had their Beetle on display and VWoA had their classic beetle as well. One of our customers even had a Beetle with a 3.6L FSI VR6, which we swapped in for them, and it sounded amazing! 

Take a look at the video and feel free to browse our photo gallery. 





 
*Full Gallery*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Beetle with a 3.6L FSI VR6 any photos or info on this car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

1VR62NV said:


> Beetle with a 3.6L FSI VR6 any photos or info on this car?


I have some photos on my computer laptop. Essentially it was a brand new Beetle 2.0T that's now running 3.6L FSI V6 engine. The engine only comes in an automatic IIRC, so converting it to a front wheel drive 6 speed was a bit of a challenge, however we were able to pull it off. 

Everything in the car works like OEM, meaning you start it up and drive w/o a christmas tree of warning lights. It's on the factory ECU and is running our MK6 GTI RSC catback exhaust system. 

The suspension and brakes were also upgraded. :thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

now all we need is some photos 

car sounds like a nice clean build


----------

